#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Какую кухню предпочитаете?

## Aufschnaiter

Уважаемые форумчане! Какую кухню предпочитаете лично Вы, исходя из тех или иных критериев: полезности для здоровья, личных вкусов, простоты (или наоборот, сложности) приготовления итд.

----------


## Aufschnaiter

Лично я предпочитаю русскую. Имхо, уху, растягаи, пироги никакие суши не заменят  :Smilie:

----------


## Komuso

А вот я, наоборот, люблю японскую, китайскую и индийскую. Сам и готовлю, когда время есть.
Проголосовал за китайскую, как середину между тремя названными  :Smilie:

----------


## Норбу

Я ем всё! и не различаю кухни...могу лишь отметить курочку-гриль и морепродукты  :Smilie:

----------


## Stranniks

Солидарен с Норбу  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

Сложно выделить что-то одно. Люблю греческую и вообще балканскую кухню, арабскую, среднеазиатские. Естественно, корейскую  :Smilie:  .

Не понимаю японскую. Еще очень не люблю фьюжн (смешение стилей). А так - главное, чтобы еды было много!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ни-ла

А я вообще могу долго не есть  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
А если честно, то никогда в жизни не ела ничего вкуснее Алу Гоби с рисом, приготовленное моим Драгоценным Наставником  :Smilie:

----------


## Ануруддха

Тайскую, японскую, если получается то и ланкийскую.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Люблю греческую и индийскую. На практике же получается чёрт знает какая.  :Smilie:

----------


## Vic

Вкусную!

----------


## Stranniks

> А я вообще могу долго не есть  
> А если честно, то никогда в жизни не ела ничего вкуснее Алу Гоби с рисом, приготовленное моим Драгоценным Наставником


Это явно было благословление  :Wink:

----------


## Маша_ла

Момо, приготовленные Джецун Кушог ла  :Smilie: 
Хотя Лама Кунга тоже готовит неплохие момо, но у нее они лучше!
На мой вкус, конечно же  :Smilie: )
Момо, вареная баранина, жареное мясо, калифорнийское красное вино - любимая еда. Ну и немного овощей и много-много апельсинов! Вкуснотища  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Китайскую, средиземноморскую.

----------


## Аньезка

Индийская кухня - мой фаворит.

----------


## Поляков

Немного в офф-топ. Кто знает хоррошую книжку с вегетарианскими рецептами? Ну, или там, с теорией приготовления пищи? Для новичков.

----------


## Alex

Теория приготовления пищи - Похлебкин, все, что найдете.

----------


## Komuso

> калифорнийское красное вино


А почему именно калифорнийское?

----------


## Маша_ла

А потому оно там очень вкусное, нигде более такого вкусного не пробовала. Тут, в Москве, даже близко ничего нет, к сожалению. А там его прямо и делают. Вино как кровь - вкуснотища! И недорогое совсем. И паленого там нет.. Эх..

----------


## Ни-ла

> Теория приготовления пищи - Похлебкин, все, что найдете.


Супер книга! Там даже есть руководство, как приготовить вкусное блюдо из "всего, что найдете в холодильнике"  :Smilie: 
А вообще - готовить надо с душой! Вот тогда все получится, и любое блюдо будет вкусным. я много раз замечала, что когда нет настроения и желания готовить - ничего не выходит, даже из супер ингридиентов. 
Для себя я никогда не готовлю. Скучно... А вот для гостей - всегда пожалуйста  :Smilie:

----------


## Маша_ла

Очень вкусно еще, взять куски шейки барашка, отварить, потом можно есть с соевым соусом, а из бульона сделать тукпу - суп с домашней лапшой и овощами или просто подливку и есть с рисом - рецепт Ламы Кунги.
Оочень вкусно, хотя и жаль барашка, конечно, но оочень вкусно..

----------


## Komuso

> А потому оно там очень вкусное, нигде более такого вкусного не пробовала. Тут, в Москве, даже близко ничего нет, к сожалению. А там его прямо и делают. Вино как кровь - вкуснотища! И недорогое совсем. И паленого там нет.. Эх..


Ясно  :Smilie:  
Эх, жаль, что я вина не пью... и барашков не ем  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Хотя мне говорили, что крымские вина не хуже калифорнийских... или молдавские...

----------


## Юань Дин

А мне все равно; что есть в холодильнике, то и ем. Но иногда находит на меня любовь к рису с овощами, а иногда к жареной рыбе.

----------


## Tsewang Donden

индийская и узбекская. но без фанатизма. 
могу обойтись и цампой на ограниченный срок  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Тот, кто любит это, тот может есть все:
松花蛋

----------


## Echo

> Тот, кто любит это, тот может есть все:


А чего это?

----------


## Ersh

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Century_egg

----------


## Mylene

> Тот, кто любит это, тот может есть все:
> 松花蛋


Наконец-то, я их увидела.
Между прочим, говорят, не так страшен черт.

----------


## Kamla

Поляков,-   http://tony.donetsk.ua/_feed/recepts.html

http://subscribe.ru/catalog/home.eat.vegeta

http://kuking.net/themes.htm

в тему-Тайский фуд, арабский, бедуинский, и индийский.ну и грузинские чурчхелы там всякие тоже кул))

----------


## TAndra

Свою. Такую полезную для духа и тела...
И столь же непривлекательную для глаза... Правда, не моего... :Smilie:  
А уж какую странную в технологии... :Wink:

----------


## Smith

Кстати если хотите узнать больше про вегетрианскую кухню, то купите книжку для православных - постный стол. На удивление неплохие рецепты. А вообще, ИМХО, лучшая рыба эт колбаса (хотя я мяса с рыбой не ем)

----------


## Aufschnaiter

Чой то нет у нас любителей французской кухни, судя по голосованию. Неужели никто не питает слабости к лягушатинке?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Smith

Представь себе!

----------


## RipVanWinkle

Люблю шашлык и чахогбили с хачо и лавашом под бокал Кинзмараули. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Голосовал за  Кавказ. :Wink:   Но есть некое блюдо которорое называется Каша. Ингридиенты : Рис тибетский черный, красный индийский, бурый и немного белого. Ничего подобного я из каш не ел. А сколько пользы. Микроэлементы, витамины..Куда там шашлыку)))))
http://food.goldcrane.ru/prod/blackris.shtml

----------


## Aufschnaiter

Говорят интересная кухня - вьетнамская. Похожа на китайскую, но с примесью французской (колониальное наследие). Не пробывал жаль.

----------


## TAndra

> Чой то нет у нас любителей французской кухни, судя по голосованию. Неужели никто не питает слабости к лягушатинке?


Улитки в чесночном соусе показались вкуснее.

----------


## Амритавиграха

> Тот, кто любит это, тот может есть все:
> 松花蛋


Безумно вкусная вещь, заказывала несколько раз

----------


## Good

Нет милее вареной картошечки, малосольных огурчиков, квашеной капусточки, простых овощных салатов  (из свеклы, огурцов-помидоров), домашнего свежевыпеченного хлеба.

----------


## Palmo

Мне ооочень нравится китайская кухня, которую я полюбила благодаря своей подруге китайке, которая меня с ней познакомила  :Smilie: . Мне в этой кухне нравится все! 

А по поводу вопроса о вегетарианской еде - сейчас много книг с самыми разнообразными рецептами вегетарианской кухни. У меня в наличие есть только такие две:  
1. "Мир вегетарианской кухни" (Брахма Кумарис Всемирный Духовный Университет) Москва - Санкт-Петербург "ДИЛЯ" 2005
2. "Любимые блюда индийской вегетарианской кухни" Ямуна Деви.
И они мне замечательно подходят, может кому-то тоже понравятся  :Smilie: .

----------

